# Water Bottles



## Bumble-Bee (Apr 21, 2016)

So I have had a bit of bad luck with water bottles. I own the Kaytee Animal Chew-Proof Water Bottle, the Super Pet Critter Canteen, and the Lixit water bottle.

First I got the Super Pet Critter Canteen. It seemed to work at first but I checked it a few hours later and I couldn't get water out of it. I played around with it and it seems to leak for a few minutes before malfunctioning and I can't get water out of it at all. I ended up having to squeeze the bottle so my rats could drink until I could get another water bottle the next morning.

Kaytee Animal Chew-Proof Water Bottle seemed to work great until I checked on it a few times. Sometimes I can't get water out of it and sometimes it's working perfectly. If I move it a bit then it seems to work again so I assume it's an air bubble that is blocking the nozzle.

The Lixit just constantly drips!

I am starting to feel very unlucky! I have all three water bottles in the cage and I check them every few hours to make sure my girls are getting water. It could be user error but I have never had problems like this before. Any recommendations for reliable water bottles?


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I've tried so many different water bottles and no matter what one, sometimes they are awesome and sometimes they suck lol I literally can grab two of the exact same and one will work and one won't. I went through a huge issue where I just kept buying new water bottles and none of them worked. The ones where they don't let water out- so annoying. And it so scares me, even though I always have two water bottles.

I find the very best thing is just to make sure they are completely filled to create that vacuum. if you do that they all should work well. 

This is probably my favorite water bottle i have ever tried:
http://kaytee.com/products/flat-bac-water-bottle-small-animal-4-oz.php


I have also had insanely good luck with the cheapo water bottles from walmart lol

This one I just got and like it so far. Its glass which is nicer.
http://kaytee.com/products/chew-proof-water-bottle-12-oz.php


----------



## SerendipityRats (Jul 1, 2016)

This is one of my biggest ongoing issues - there just is not one type of water bottle I've found that seems to work reliably and does not leak. The only water bottles I was ever really happy with were the Edstrom Water Buddy bottles. Those were awesome! But, they seem to have stopped making them and now you can't find them anywhere. Instead of a ball, they have a trigger, and all the rats have to do is bump the trigger and water comes out. They were top filling and they did not leak unless you literally tipped the bottle over. But, for car rides (even bumpy ones) or perhaps a cage with an avid wheel runner that shakes the sides, not a drop would leak. I miss those. 

I'm currently trying to switch my rats to the bunnyrabbit.com brand bottles with the similar triggers. I've used them before with good results, so I'm hoping my current crew will learn how to use them.


----------



## Bumble-Bee (Apr 21, 2016)

Thank you for your replies! I'm glad to know I am not the only one! I guess I'll just have to try different bottles out and see what works. If I find one that works flawlessly I will cherish it.


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

This is my favorite water bottle: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0006B462G/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1 (I have had one since 2007 with no leaks or issues.) My male rats and my bird use this type, but the girls don't seem to like the spring loaded delivery system.

My female rats prefer this one: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002EZIRY/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1 (I have had one since April 14 with no leaks or issues.)

My Brazilian Short-tailed opossum prefers this one: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008LHKUD6/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1 (I have had one since April 14 with no leaks or issues).

Yes, I have more than one bottle in each cage. I don't usually have issues with water bottles. I often find that bottles that leak aren't quite vertical, and fixing that often fixes the leak. Another common problem is a kink or problem with the rubber gasket in the cap. I really like the top filling spring loaded Lixit bottles, but some animals have a problem getting it, or don't have the jaw strength for them.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

> My Brazilian Short-tailed opossum prefers this one: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...?ie=UTF8&psc=1 (I have had one since April 14 with no leaks or issues).


omg I think I love you. I have to get that water bottle. 
Sometimes in my maternity bin cages many water bottles sit too low, they just do not have the best connectors to work and hold the water bottle at the right angle. 

But that one has the connector so low, so I could hang it higher!

Could you post a pic of the part that connects to the cage unattached? Like would it be able to be connected to 1/2 grids?


----------



## LilysPets (Jul 1, 2016)

The water bottle brand that I use for my pets is Grreat Choice. I paid roughly $8 for it, but it's one of the best that I have used so far. 3 years with the same bottle and no issues at all... Only downside is that it leaks time to time but the advertisement claim is "remind some pets where the water is when it drips." It might be worth looking into for you!


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

moonkissed said:


> omg I think I love you. I have to get that water bottle.
> Sometimes in my maternity bin cages many water bottles sit too low, they just do not have the best connectors to work and hold the water bottle at the right angle.
> 
> But that one has the connector so low, so I could hang it higher!
> ...


I can't get a pic for you, but I did some experimentation. Yes, the connector will work with 1/2" grids, but you will have to make the hole a bit larger for the spout, or it can be attached inside the cage.


----------



## Sowa (Jan 24, 2015)

This is the ones I use
http://www.pet.co.nz/images/cache/product_browse/images/products/514a41db24aa70.28072147.jpeg
I haven't had any problems with them. I've had one for like 2-3 years now and it still works fine.


----------



## Bumble-Bee (Apr 21, 2016)

Thank you for all of the suggestions! I am going to try a few different ones out until I find something that works.

I am especially excited to try out the Choco Nose bottle! The reviews on Amazon are very promising!


----------

